# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Махабхарата

## WaleriaMat

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Уважаемые преданные, подскажите, пожалуйста, в чьём авторитетном переводе можно почитать Махабхарату на русском? Буду признательна за ссылку. С уважением.  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Махабхарата

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Уважаемые преданные, подскажите, пожалуйста, в чьём авторитетном переводе можно почитать Махабхарату на русском? Буду признательна за ссылку. С уважением.


Если на русском, то неплохой перевод РАН на мой взгляд (и по моему единственный...). Оригиналы можно отыскать в букинистических магазинах: серия "Литературные памятники". 
Вот тут например с первой по четвертую книгу включительно: http://www.bharatiya.ru/india/mahabharata.html

Ещё поищу, и если найду - выложу тут.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А вот тут: http://osoznannye-snovidenia.ru/knig...tat-knigi.html

говорят даже можно скачать все 18 книг.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Махабхарата



Да, замечательный старый сериал...
Вот тут: http://vk.com/videos-63946356 кстати вариант сериала 2013 года выпуска. Не аутентичен,  однако впечатлюящ и достаточно зрелищен.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Гаятри деви даси да да, у меня все сериалы выкачаны, смотрю с упоением

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Да, научились индусы сериалы делать...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Гаятри деви даси научились бы наши правильный дубляж делать на эти сериалы - цены бы не было, хвала была бы до небес

----------


## Николай А.

Вот здесь - http://vk.com/mahabharata_ru хотя и не дублирование, но очень хороший перевод от наших (ИСККОН) преданных.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Николай А. а есть ли студия у преданных, кто профессионально занимается переводом??? хотелось бы чтобы эти сериалы были грамотно озвучены по ролям, чтобы интонация и эмоции доходили до зрителя как через образ так и через звук.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот здесь - http://vk.com/mahabharata_ru хотя и не дублирование, но очень хороший перевод от наших (ИСККОН) преданных.


Дядюшка Шакуни очень хорош, правда?  :smilies: 

Замечательный перевод, преданные просто герои, столько работы!  И дубляж, в общем-то, ни к чему, если слушать речь и эмоции самих актеров.

----------


## Николай А.

> Дядюшка Шакуни очень хорош, правда? 
> 
> Замечательный перевод, преданные просто герои, столько работы!  И дубляж, в общем-то, ни к чему, если слушать речь и эмоции самих актеров.


Да, и всё делается на энтузиазме. Если есть желающие внести пожертвования, они будут очень рады.
На странице "В контакте" есть реквизиты.

А еще, мне очень нравится как матаджи Яшодарани говорит за всех разными голосами.
Кстати, она относительно недавно перебралась из Донецка в Москву.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Уважаемые преданные, подскажите, пожалуйста, в чьём авторитетном переводе можно почитать Махабхарату на русском?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7148

----------


## Николай А.

> Николай А. а есть ли студия у преданных, кто профессионально занимается переводом??? хотелось бы чтобы эти сериалы были грамотно озвучены по ролям, чтобы интонация и эмоции доходили до зрителя как через образ так и через звук.


В Москве есть такие студии, но чтобы делать дубляж, нужны профессиональные актеры (я не знаю, наберется ли нужное количество среди преданных) и хорошее финансирование.

----------


## Кеша

> а есть ли студия у преданных, кто профессионально занимается переводом??? хотелось бы чтобы эти сериалы были грамотно озвучены по ролям, чтобы интонация и эмоции доходили до зрителя как через образ так и через звук.


Поверьте, озвучивание Махабхараты (группа в контакте) матаджи Яшодарани даси очень хорошее!
У меня есть знакомая, работающая на озвучке для центральных каналов. Так вот она говорила, что озвучивание Махабхараты RU очень профессиональное! Вы и сами в этом убедитесь, когда начнете смотреть.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Гаятри деви даси научились бы наши правильный дубляж делать на эти сериалы - цены бы не было, хвала была бы до небес


Насколько я знаю, русский дубляж фильма - проект некоммерческий, никто не оплачивает, делают это на общественных началах. В том смысле, что "дарённому коню в зубы не смотрят".

----------


## Advaita-Kripalu Das

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...117&Itemid=108 Махабхарата. Книга 1. Адипарва. (перевод Хридаянанда дас Госвами)(ББТ.2000) вот авторитетный перевод Ади Парвы.

----------


## ОлегМ

Есть новая книга Гададхары Пандита прабху (БВКС) - Тайны Махабхараты, есть его семинар (вконтакте целиком выложен), очень рекомендую

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...вот авторитетный перевод Ади Парвы.


Вот всегда интересовало, а что значит "авторитетный"? 
Скажите пожалуйста, "авторитетный" перевод - это какой? А другие стало быть неавторитетные? А их ведь великое множество...
И как и в чём измеряется "авторитетность"?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это означает принадлежащий какой-либо конкретной цепи ученической преемственности, т.е. переводчик из различных вариантов перевода использует те, которые точно соответствуют учению парампары.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А-а-а-а-а...
То есть авторититеные этой парампаре, но возможно не авторитетные какой либо другой?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да. "Авторитетный" означает "соответствующий учению какого-то авторитета" (гуру).

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Мне жутчайшим образом не понравился Шакуни. Актёр сериала 2013 года сыграл роль очень изворотливого чёрного мага-интригана, если не сказать более -- премерзкого асура, который противостоял Самому Кришне, Его справедливым, праведным бхактам.
Так не любить родителей, что изготовить из их костей игральные предметы... это намного хуже, чем сатанизм.
На примере Карны можно понять, каким разрушительным воздействием обладает асат-санга.  :sed:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Шакуни - это Двапара. "Двойственность" или скажем "Лицемерие". Олицетворенное безбожие, друг Кали-махараджа, коим является Дурьодхана: http://bharatiya.ru/india/mahabharata/mbh3_5.html

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Да. "Авторитетный" означает "соответствующий учению какого-то авторитета" (гуру).


В ИСККОН множество гуру, и насколько я знаю у разных гуру несколько разное отношение к пониманию того, о чем и для чего написана Махабхарата. Хотя может быть есть некое корпоративное ИСККОНовское мнение об этом?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если мнения учеников Шрилы Прабхупады разнятся, мы ориентируемся на его мнение. Он же Ачарья-основатель, главный шикша-гуру парампары.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Это да. Он является самстхапака-ачарьей ИСККОН и стало быть его мнение самое верное.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это да. Он является самстхапака-ачарьей ИСККОН и стало быть его мнение самое верное.


Махабхарата - очень объёмное произведение. Не стоит удивляться, что по поводу такого большого и сложного произведения в чём-то чьи то мнения будут расходиться.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Говорят что Махабхарату можно воспринимать на трех уровнях понимания: просто как историческую пурану, описывающую вражду двух родственных царских родов. Второе - как описание извечной вражды суров и асуров, или если угодно войны между дхармой и адхармой. И третье - как лилы Шри Кришны.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

В комментариях к песням из сериала "Махабхарата" столько индийцев пишут о том, что Карна их кумир. Они оспаривают волю Кришны, говоря, что Карна был достоин больше, чем Арджуна, стать звеном прервавшейся парампары. Я так понял, что в Индии Карна герой для тех, кого замучила кастовая система. Причём большинство людей путает варна-ашрама-дхарму с кастовостью, в Индии в том числе. Ведь, по сути, Карна не поклонялся Вишну, как я понял. Первое, что в действительности его заинтересовало -- это был не духовный вопрос, это было материальное могущество, божественное оружие. То есть Карна по рождению был кшатрием, но по качествам?..
Новый сериал в целом не понравился. Одни и те же наскучивающие мелодии, низкобюджетная битва в финале. Актёрский состав и игра актёров оставляют после себя неприятные ощущения. Суры показаны как неразумные слуги, а асуры романтизированы и больше всего запоминаются, мне, к сожалению.
Ну и ум после просмотра данной Махабхараты тревожили мысли: если Самому Господу Кришне пришлось снизойти на Землю в результате Её молитвы, а не проповеднику, то сдаётся мне, что ни один ачарья бы не справился со злонравными кауравами и прочими падшими царьками.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...по сути, Карна не поклонялся Вишну...


Карна может быть и не поклонялся Вишну, однако в силу каких-то причин Васудева Кришна лично провел обряд для мертвого тела Карны. Чего Он не делал более ни для кого в той битве. 
А Кришна ничего не делает просто так.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

*Гаятри деви даси*, благодарю за напоминание об этой детали, которую я упустил.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

К Вашим услугам.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

У меня возникли вопросы, на которые нет пока ответов:
1. «Знал ли Карна о том, что Вьяса — это аватара Всевышнего Бога? Если знал, почему оспорил данное Им благословение на брак между Пандавами и Драупади?»
И второй вопрос, не по Махабхарате, но про Пураны, разделённые Вьясой:
2. «Пураны в низших гунах были написаны для тех, кто не желал служить Нараяне? Кто желал стать апарадхой и уйти в безбожники, ознакомившись сначала со сливками Вед (Бхагавата-Пурана), как пример? В этом смысл существования Пуран в низших гунах? Уйти в майю?»
Ещё один вопрос, то же про ведического мудреца Вьясу:
3. «Благодаря Вьясе трансцедентным образом Амба, Амбика и Амбалика стали носителями трёх чад. Кришна-Двайпаяна Вьяса таким образом привлёк Видуру (Яму, который был проклят одним мудрецом, насколько помню) и ещё двух личностей на Землю. Как почувствовать сладость данной Кришна-лилы? Я очень болезненным образом реагирую на лилы, где фигурируют проклятия, войны, скандалы и оскорбления».
И последний вопрос:
4. «Большинство асуров (исключение — Вибхишана, как пример) ненавидит Нараяну. В современную эпоху Кали есть двое писателей, которые обозвали Шри Джанардану довольно мерзко. Они излили свои анартхи на бумагу, так?»
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Осознал, что Махабхарата (2014) таки не без майявадщины. Кто в здравом уме будет считать себя Кришной или Арджуну Кришной. Типично для ойкуменистов вроде Парамахамсы Йогананды. Сериал "Радха и Кришна" туда же. С первых секунд считать, что Голока скучная и что саюджия высшее - зачем тогда Радха и Всепривлекающий? Болливуд будет экуменистичным, полон майявады, повесточки. В Индии, земле Махараджей, иллюзия свободы после "патриота" Ганди, и Гита, которую он читал, не русская, как и сама Блаватская и её экуменисты (представляете себе, чтобы Веды были не вечны, а у теософов именно так).

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Эти философские вставки от "Кришны"... гуляют по YouTube. И глупые люди порой агрессивно отвечают на то, что не говорил Шри Кришна.

----------

